# Is there a sports shop near Liverpool Street station?



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm going to be there briefly on Thursday afternoon and I need to buy a cricket hat. Is there a suitable shop handy?


----------



## Andy the Don (Apr 21, 2006)

You could always go to the Oval & get a lovely Brown Surrey CCC hat..


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd rather have my head hacked off with a rusty axe, thanks.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2006)

there used to be one near that ice rink near the station, it's not an ice rink at the moment of course, if you walk up through the main station up towards the main whsmith, if you take a left to the books etc, it's near there


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

Ice rink?

Do you mean on Bishopsgate or am I totally confused?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2006)

i think it's called bishopgate, near platform 1, through the entrance, go past boots, and the phone shops there, up to the massive cast iron structure then take a left and the ice rink is ahead of you


----------



## laptop (Apr 21, 2006)

I think the rink location is a courtyard inside the Bishopsgate complex. Maybe near or next to the, er, Rubeneque bronze female person. 

Not that ever go there, it being my manor and all.

I'd rather have my head whacked off with a curling stone than go in a sports shop, too.

On the other hand there's a gentlemen's accessory shop - umbrellas, sword-sticks and so on - on High Holbon where that bit forks off down to Shaftesbury Avenue.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i think it's called bishopgate, near platform 1, through the entrance, go past boots, and the phone shops there, up to the massive cast iron structure then take a left and the ice rink is ahead of you


No, Bishopsgate's the other way surely? I'm baffled.




			
				laptop said:
			
		

> I'd rather have my head whacked off with a curling stone than go in a sports shop, too.


The point was, I follow Middlesex.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2006)

just head for the massive cast iron structure just outside the station, morgate side, take a left, you should see books etc, and there used to be a sports shop close by, I haven't been there for a while so this may have changed


----------



## robotsimon (Apr 21, 2006)

a lot quicker


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

*...said in Joe Pesci voice*

Quicker how?


----------



## robotsimon (Apr 21, 2006)

Quicker because you posted your original tedious question at 3.27 and, somewhat more than half an hour later, have yet to receive an answer. If you had typed the search phrases "sports shop" and "the city" into yell.com you would have been given a choice of 14 such businesses within striking distance of Liverpool Street station within a matter of seconds.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, but I would have had to enter "the City" (why would I have thought of that?) and I would have had to know how to get there. Also, I would have had to do the work.

Sorry you were bored by the question though. Would you prefer me to rephrase it in rhyme?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 21, 2006)

upmystreet.com is fabulous too!!!


----------



## robotsimon (Apr 21, 2006)

You could equally well have entered Liverpool Street and would have been given 2 shops to chose from. Or you could have entered EC2 to be given a solitary shop located in that post code area.

Were you not once an information professional?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

I was. However, it does not follow that I conclude the best way to obtain information is always on my own.

Or, for that matter, that I knew Liverpool Street was in EC2 - something I'd have had to look up, thereby entering the search. Not so simple, is it?

"Asking other people" - still a useful way of obtaining information even in the age of the internet. At least, in those circumstances where people are helpful.


----------



## robotsimon (Apr 21, 2006)

Of course it is simple. How much simpler could an enquiry be than yours?

Postcodes can, of course, be found online but, even if you did not wish to do that, you could have searched for 'Liverpool Street' as I suggested above.

I assume that you know how to use a map. Therefore I would suggest that the information you require could be easily and quickly found using the magic of the internet (a medium, incidentally, which you are choosing to use in a most inappropriate way for this particular enquiry).

Still, I now know there are 14 sports shops listed in the area commonly referred to as 'the City' so it's not been an entirely wasted afternoon.


----------



## Ant79 (Apr 21, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> I think the rink location is a courtyard inside the Bishopsgate complex.



You're thinking of the Broadgate complex, which is on the other side of the station from Bishopsgate.  The courtyard there is where they have the ice rink in Winter.

There is a big sports shop there, but I think it is mainly golf equipment.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 21, 2006)

If you want a really good, family-run sport's shop try this one:
http://www.utdsports.co.uk/
It's probably a tube ride for some but it's worth it as you get good service, not like the numbnuts in JJB Sports.


----------



## Ant79 (Apr 21, 2006)

Both of these are a short walk from Liverpool Street - I know nothing about them though.  Might be worth a phone call before you set out.

The Sports Warehouse
4 Cavendish Court
LONDON
EC3A 7BQ 
Tel: 7377 8828  

Multisports London Ltd
150-151 London Wall
LONDON
EC2M 5QD 
Tel: 7256 8001


----------



## laptop (Apr 21, 2006)

Ant79 said:
			
		

> You're thinking of the Broadgate complex, which is on the other side of the station from Bishopsgate.



You are right. 

I was wrong.

All places where wunches of bankers hang out look the same to me - mostly like the inside of my closed eyelids.


----------



## Mation (Apr 21, 2006)

robotsimon said:
			
		

> Quicker because you posted your original tedious question at 3.27 ...






			
				Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Sorry you were bored by the question though. Would you prefer me to rephrase it in rhyme?


More threads with you two in conversation please!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 21, 2006)

robotsimon said:
			
		

> Of course it is simple. How much simpler could an enquiry be than yours?
> 
> Postcodes can, of course, be found online but, even if you did not wish to do that, you could have searched for 'Liverpool Street' as I suggested above.
> 
> I assume that you know how to use a map. Therefore I would suggest that the information you require could be easily and quickly found using the magic of the internet (a medium, incidentally, which you are choosing to use in a most inappropriate way for this particular enquiry).


It would not have enabled me to find out about the suitability of the shops which it would have located, which could only be done by _asking people_. Good resource, people. One of those things you learn by being an actual information professional is the limitations of onlline resources and another is that the nature of the enquiry is shaped by the particular requirements and subject knowledge of the individual enquiring. People without such experience, but with some knowledge of the internet, often think they know more about information searching than they do - because they are framing searches _on the basis of their own knowledge_ rather than _on the basis of the knowledge of the enquirer_. Hence the difference between their actual worth and their worth as they themselves perceive it.

Thanks to others for their assistance.


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 21, 2006)

I prefer Donna to this robot upstart!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 21, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I prefer Donna to this robot upstart!


It's a robot though, it's not human.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ant79 said:
			
		

> You're thinking of the Broadgate complex, which is on the other side of the station from Bishopsgate.  The courtyard there is where they have the ice rink in Winter.
> 
> There is a big sports shop there, but I think it is mainly golf equipment.



that's the one...


----------

